# Swinging flies



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

How many of you guys swing flies for trout here in Michigan? Whether it be streamers or soft hackles, is it a productive method for trout? I've only experimented with the method a few times, with little success. Seems like swinging flies is getting a little more attention these days. Maybe I'm doin it wrong? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Go to the ausable and almost every guide chasing big brown trout do it. Its more popular than you think.


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

If there is no hatch going on, it is my favorite way to fish.


----------



## Finno (Jun 17, 2011)

I will swing soft hackles or flies like the Muddler Minnow now and then. Even when I'm nymphing I always do a nice swing at the end of my drift and it seems effective. Probably 20% or so of my strikes while nymphing come on the swing. I would say that when there are no bugs on top of the water, swinging flies is just as effective as anything.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Always, unless I'm fishing dries

Weighted nymph with a soft hackle dropper


----------



## jm77 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been wondering the same thing. I caught a few browns last week in spots where the only way I could get my streamer near brush/logs was by swinging it under them and thought maybe I should be doing this more. Before I started fly fishing, I also used to catch quite a few trout on spinners by doing this when I couldn't get to a spot with a regular cast. It kind of makes sense, since your letting the fly stay near the fish for a longer time it's probably more likely to get them angry and make them strike. Smallmouth love swung streamers too.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

So what everyone says about drag free drift isn't always a must? Because a swing is just a drift until drag causes the fly to swing with the current? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Finno (Jun 17, 2011)

Right. I for one know that I've gotten plenty of strikes while while mending my line for that nice drift. Kind of like when that Caddis moves about 6" during my mend and a fish hits it immediately.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i think if you could watch my techique for a little bit you would clearly see that if i can catch fish,,, drag free drift is nice but not the only way to go. my casting and retrieves have been likened to an epileptic kangaroo with a hitch in his giddyup.


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Its worked for me for browns in the white river.
I'm totally convinced it works and I'm totally convinced my fly's work on the swing.These guys are correct no bugs on top use a streamer. I always start with a streamer and I usually end up not changing.Ever seen a 20 inch trout with a 12 inch trout in its mouth after catching it with a dry fly, they are meat eaters. Good luck.


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

Swinging streamers is an effective way to catch trout, and you'll catch some solid fish. But if you really want to get into streamer fishing I highly suggest you take the time to read Modern Streamers for Trophy Trout by Bob Linesman and Kelly Gallop. I used to fumble through streamer fishing, and catch a few with dumb luck. I read the book 7 years a go, started to apply the tactics and tips from the book, and it has really changed the way I streamer fish. To me streamer fishing is hands down the best way to move a large trout.


----------



## Jspey (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, swinging flies for trout works. In hatches I sometime match colors as to what is coming off the water, seems to work. Some of my flies are more or less scaled down steelhead flies. Oddly Trey Combs book Steelhead Fly Fishing helped me out allot as it has diagrams on how to control the fly on the swing.

Maybe this helps
John


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

What Beanofish said above, the Linesman/Gallop book is well worth the read. We had Bob at one of our Three Rivers Fly Fishers meetings several years ago and the knowledge he was able to impart was fantastic.

D


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

BeanOFish said:


> Swinging streamers is an effective way to catch trout, and you'll catch some solid fish. But if you really want to get into streamer fishing I highly suggest you take the time to read Modern Streamers for Trophy Trout by Bob Linesman and Kelly Gallop. I used to fumble through streamer fishing, and catch a few with dumb luck. I read the book 7 years a go, started to apply the tactics and tips from the book, and it has really changed the way I streamer fish. To me streamer fishing is hands down the best way to move a large trout.


 
Beano is right ON! If you're looking for a 20-inch brown trout during daylight hours get the equipment they recommend, get the streamers they recommend and use the technique they recommend. Do it on cloudy overcast days, early morning, late afternoon at dusk, in May when the water hits mid 50's, in the fall prior to their spawn, etc. etc. and bring your camera. Pound and pound and pound.

If there is a problem with their technique, you weed out a lot of the smaller fish, because of the size of the streamers you are using. The catch rate goes down (maybe one hit or maybe two hits per outing, sometimes NONE), but the quality goes WAY up. 

I've caught enough 20+ inch browns, so that now-a-days I'm more interested in upping my "hook up" rate . . . even if it just involves 14 to 18 inch fish. Drop down the size of your streamers just a bit, and you'll start to experience the best of both worlds: More hook-ups, photo-worthy fish with just an occasional "dink". 

Here's a short article I wrote showing a modified streamer technique:
http://wolverineflyfishingjournal.com/content/reasonable-trade

Definitely add streamers to your arsenal. (It's a GREAT way to catch fall steelhead, as well).


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Swinging flies is very effective. I think that it may be the best way to learn all the basic techniques of fly fishing with a single presentation. With a soft-hackle you can start the cast dead drift to get the fly down, use mending to keep it there or slow its rise and then use the current to direct it at a spot or give it action. Swinging soft-hackles is a great way to learn about reading the water and seeing probable holding and feeding lies while still catching fish. Modern Streamers is hard to beat when you want to target bigger fish but Davy Wotton is another good source for more traditional methods.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I just purchased the book via amazon... I've fished with Davy wotton, and agree he is a wealth of knowledge. I'm gonna really give swinging a solid attempt all season and see how much I can learn

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

BeanOFish said:


> Swinging streamers is an effective way to catch trout, and you'll catch some solid fish. But if you really want to get into streamer fishing I highly suggest you take the time to read Modern Streamers for Trophy Trout by Bob Linesman and Kelly Gallop. I used to fumble through streamer fishing, and catch a few with dumb luck. I read the book 7 years a go, started to apply the tactics and tips from the book, and it has really changed the way I streamer fish. To me streamer fishing is hands down the best way to move a large trout.


Good call. I love all of Bob's books.




Outdoor Hub mobile, sent from my IPhone.


----------

